# Udisks Berechtigungen werden nicht gespeichert

## strangerthandreams

Sagt mal hab ich was übersehen oder stell ich mich zu doof an?

Seit dem Upgrade auf KDE 4.6.2 und dem damit verbundenen Rausschmiss von HAL kann ich z.B: keine DVDs mehr mounten über KDE. Auch USB-Sticks machen Probleme, d.h. lassen sich nicht einbinden. Ich denke mal, es liegt daran, dass ich irgendwelche Udisks-Permissions setzen muss.

Jetzt das Problem: Das Programm unter den Systemsettings speichert keinerlei Einstellungen. Woran liegt das? Und was muss ich denn einstellen um z.B. VideoDVDs mounten zu können. Aber ich möchte kein Automount. Ich hasse sowas...

----------

## strangerthandreams

*bump*

----------

## astaecker

udisks nutzt polkit für Berechtigungen. Hast du das "policykit" USE Flag gesetzt und damit kdelibs installiert ? Dadurch wird dann nämlich ein Frontend für polkit installiert.

----------

## strangerthandreams

Ja Useflag "policykit" ist gesetzt in der make.conf. Auch wurde alle Pakete die dieses Useflag beachten neu gebaut. Wenn Du mit Frontend für Polkit das "Aktionsberechtigungen" unter den Systemsettings meinst, dann habe ich das bereits gemeint. Dieses "Aktionsberechtigungen" speichert eben die Berechtigungen nicht am - egal was ich da setze. Müssen die Berechtigungen eventuell anders gesetzt werden?

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm nein, normal werden da keine weiteren Einstellungen benötigt, sprich es sollte so grundsätzlich erst mal ohne weiteres funktionieren.

Gehe doch noch mal die Tipps aus dem Gentoo KDE 4.4 - 4.6 Upgrade Guide

und

Tips, and tricks for ConsoleKit/PolicyKit/udev, without hal

durch.

----------

## strangerthandreams

Ich bin nochmals peinlichst genau dem Upgrade Guide für "ohne Hal" gefolgt, aber das Problem besteht weiterhin.

Jetzt hab ich aber auch erst gemerkt, dass ich gar kein Device mehr unter /dev für das DVD-Laufwerk habe. Liegt das etwa an einer der Optionen, die ich im Kernel ab- bzw. angeschaltet habe?

```
CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_IDE=n

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

```

 Das ist für mich jetzt nicht nachvollziehbar. Das Laufwerk ist intern, also kein USB-LW.

----------

## Josef.95

Dann hängt das CD-ROM Laufwerk vermutlich an einem IDE Controller?!

Beachte das die aktuellen udev Versionen die alten P-ATA Treiber nicht mehr unterstützen, und somit auch kein /dev/hdx mehr anlegen.

Wenn möglich sollte man auf die aktuellen libata Treiber umstellen - siehe zb auch hier

Ansonsten poste auch mal die Ausgaben von 

```
dmesg | grep CD-ROM

und

ls -l /dev/ | grep -e cdr -e dvd
```

/edit: fehlendes -e im grep ergänztLast edited by Josef.95 on Sun Jun 19, 2011 9:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## strangerthandreams

Ok DVD-Laufwerk geht wieder. Es ist ein SCSI-Laufwerk, hätte ich eigentlich auch dazuschreiben müssen. Dein Tipp mit den libata-Treibern war genau richtig. Ich habe jetzt wieder Zugriff aufs Laufwerk.

Das Problem mit den nicht speicherbaren Permissions bleibt aber weiterhin bestehen.

----------

## strangerthandreams

*schieb*

Die Berechtigungen sind doch auch zum bearbeiten da oder nicht? Woran könnte es denn liegen, dass diese nicht gespeichert werden. Eventuell sind Zugriffsrechte beim emergen unter die Räder gekommen bei den config-files. Wo liegen diese? Und wer hat noch eine Idee woran es liegt...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ebuc99

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab die gleichen Probleme und leider auch keine Lösung. Entweder ist das Programm um die Zugriffsrechte zu ändern noch buggy oder es fehlen irgendwie Berechtigungen.

----------

## strangerthandreams

Wenn ich die Systemsettings in einer Console starte und eine Policy unter "Local Authorizations" anlegen, dann kriege ich eine Fehlermeldung in der Console zu Gesicht:

```
QDBusMarshaller: type `PKLAEntry' (295) is not registered with D-BUS. Use qDBusRegisterMetaType to register it

QDBusConnection: error: could not send message to service "org.kde.polkitkde1.helper" path "/Helper" interface "org.kde.polkitkde1.helper" member "writePolicy": Marshalling failed: Unregistered type PKLAEntry passed in arguments

```

Liegt es vielleicht daran?

Der hier hat ebenfalls das gleiche Problem wie mir scheint:

http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=93311

----------

